# My Grandfather'S Smith Imperial



## jammy (Apr 19, 2010)

I've just dropped this off to be repaired this morning with a chap in Chester, but I was wondering if anyone could tell me a little more about it? It was awarded to my Grandfather for 25 years of service at work.

I'm really hoping it can be got up-and running again as it holds big sentimental value! Plus it's real pretty and wearable.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

What I can tell you is this - 25 jewel automatic Smiths watches are very collectable and worth a decent amount. Can have problems with the auto winding, so here's to hoping that it doesn't need obsolete parts to get it back to working order. Nice watch, particularly with the family history.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Those were "standard" issue for long service by many companies, a well made watch from a British maker that folks liked to wear - what more to say? Smiths Imperial - nice piece. For repairs these need someone with good know-how to fix 'em up proper! :yes:

Don't trust them to just any High Street Jeweller! Should be at least a BHI member









When I worked for Smiths Clocks, these came off the line at a steady pace, and were much in demand for awards, prizes, long service etc. Wish I had "acquired" one before I left :sadwalk:

(And I'll bet you if you ask around, your GranDad was often called "Stan" by his workmates and a lot of his pals, even though his name was maybe Robert or Richard - from Stanley Matthews the footballer - David Beckham PLUS + + + of his day :lol

*Foggy, I'm not sure if that's an auto-wind, I think it's a manual that model ?*


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Check this out. Includes some info regarding repair that may still be pertinent and of some use to you. Let me know. Good luck!

http://www.broadarrow.net/smiths.htm


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

*Foggy, I'm not sure if that's an auto-wind, I think it's a manual that model ?*

Hi Mel

25 jewel should be the auto - I'm not aware of a manula Smiths with that jewel count. It also says so on the dial - under Smiths Imperial - albeit a little faded.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Mmmm... Smiths Imperial Automatic. Possibly the most advanced mechanical wristwatch ever designed and built in Britain. Have you seen what they go for on ebay these days? I'd get that one fixed up regardless of sentimental considerations.

You watch's Welsh cousin says 'Hi'.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Foggy said:


> *Foggy, I'm not sure if that's an auto-wind, I think it's a manual that model ?*
> 
> Hi Mel
> 
> ...


:notworthy: I bow to superior knowledge - but I'se a gettin' old Boss! It'll be - let me work it out - 42 years about since I worked for the clock side of Smiths, out of the Wishaw factory - Mrs Mel says the memory is going - I'd answer her, but I've forgotten her name :yes:

Well worth putting back in order though, the Imperial, hopefully it won't need TOO much fettling. The Astral and the Imperial ranges, both surprisingly well engineered and at the time under-rated purely because they were made here and not in the Alps. 

I carried a small sample case with Astral and some top end watch stuff to show jewellers when calling on them about clocks, but there was a dedicated sales team for watches. I thought Christmases were early till I discovered a lot of the samples were case and dial only, no innards - they really trusted us guys then eh? (rightly so - I might have acquired one otherwise!







)

The real reason was to cut losses in case of theft from the car - a company Morris 1100 :lol: (Still got some tools from those days though!)


----------



## jammy (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> Those were "standard" issue for long service by many companies, a well made watch from a British maker that folks liked to wear - what more to say? Smiths Imperial - nice piece. For repairs these need someone with good know-how to fix 'em up proper! :yes:
> 
> Don't trust them to just any High Street Jeweller! Should be at least a BHI member


I've dropped it off with a Mr W Hyde in Chester. I found him through the BHI website and he seemed a really nice a knowledgeable chap.



Chascomm said:


> Mmmm... Smiths Imperial Automatic. Possibly the most advanced mechanical wristwatch ever designed and built in Britain. Have you seen what they go for on ebay these days? I'd get that one fixed up regardless of sentimental considerations.


For a start - Beautiful watch Chascomm!

I don't really know what the watch is worth if I'm honest - no. I've not been able to find another one with the same movement anywhere on the internet!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

From the web...

"25 was the eventual full production jewel number on the English Imperial automatic, also dialled and sold as Everest. This was based on the manual wound 19 jewel Imperial movement."

The automatic are, IME, as rare as rocking horse droppings....

Fix it and look after it; it's a good 'un!


----------



## Billy Hoyle (Apr 28, 2010)

Can't help much with the info apart from what is said. I love the look of the Smiths watches and this one in particular is stunning. I love the hands!

what a beauty!


----------



## jammy (Apr 19, 2010)

A little update on this:

The man in Chester, he say no!

Well, the watch itself works perfectly but the auto mechanism needs a part he can't get. I'm going to arrange for it to go to the Smith's specialist mentioned earlier in the thread and see where that gets us.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

jammy said:


> A little update on this:
> 
> The man in Chester, he say no!
> 
> Well, the watch itself works perfectly but the auto mechanism needs a part he can't get. I'm going to arrange for it to go to the Smith's specialist mentioned earlier in the thread and see where that gets us.


Do let me know how that works out. Good luck.


----------



## jammy (Apr 19, 2010)

Just been to Chester to pick up the watch. Mr W Hyde was the repairer, and he's replaced the glass and added a new crown and set the watch up to manual wind for the moment. Apparently it's a totally reversible modification - and it's now keeping great time!

Best thing is, he didn't charge me a penny!

Now all I have to do is decide when I'll send it off to the pro for the full repair.


----------



## vokeyuk (Apr 19, 2010)

jammy said:


> Just been to Chester to pick up the watch. Mr W Hyde was the repairer, and he's replaced the glass and added a new crown and set the watch up to manual wind for the moment. Apparently it's a totally reversible modification - and it's now keeping great time!
> 
> Best thing is, he didn't charge me a penny!
> 
> Now all I have to do is decide when I'll send it off to the pro for the full repair.


i think given you go the minors fixes for free and it holds a sentimental value, and it is a rare one - you would be daft not to get it looked after properly - it would be a shame not to use such a fine piece properly/ or treat it with the care it deserves.


----------

